#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Тхеравадинам

## Илия

На фоне все увеличивающихся перепалок возник вопрос:
Признает ли Тхеравада хоть одного из реализованых в махаяне Учителей?

 И немного расширю вопрос:
 С точки зрения Тхеравады, возможно ли достич просветления методами Махаяны?

----------


## Dondhup

И еще вопрос, какой из философских систем относят себя последователи Тхеравады

   1.  Вайбхашика (сарвастивада).
   2. Саутрантика.
   3. Мадхьямака (шуньявада).
   4. Йогачара (виджнянавада, или виджняптиматра).

----------


## До

> И еще вопрос, какой из философских систем относят себя последователи Тхеравады
> 
>    1.  Вайбхашика (сарвастивада).
>    2. Саутрантика.
>    3. Мадхьямака (шуньявада).
>    4. Йогачара (виджнянавада, или виджняптиматра).


Естественно, ни к какой из перечисленных. (Но на самом деле они сарвастивада, только не знают об этом.)

----------


## Ануруддха

Если взять классические тексты то все как раз наоборот: Махаяна все пути кроме своего называет низшими, а достижения архатов - малой Нирваной. 

И что интересно, "тхеравада" у вас с маленькой буквы, а "Реализованых в Махаяне Учителей" исключительно с большой.

----------

Aleksey L. (23.02.2009), Bob (28.10.2009), Хайам (21.02.2009)

----------


## Норбу

> Если взять классические тексты то все как раз наоборот: Махаяна все пути кроме своего называет низшими, а достижения архатов - малой Нирваной. 
> 
> И что интересно, "тхеравада" у вас с маленькой буквы, а "Реализованых в Махаяне Учителей" исключительно с большой.


Зазнались в Махаяне значит... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Илия

> Если взять классические тексты то все как раз наоборот: Махаяна все пути кроме своего называет низшими, а достижения архатов - малой Нирваной. 
> 
> И что интересно, "тхеравада" у вас с маленькой буквы, а "Реализованых в Махаяне Учителей" исключительно с большой.


Прошу прощения, исправлю...

----------


## Dondhup

А по сути вопроса  кто нибудь из уважаемых последователей линии  Тхеравада ответит?

Последователи Тхеравады признают реальное существование внешнего мира вне воспринимающего сознания,  и  его полную адекватность миру, воспринятому живыми существами и включенным в их сознание в качестве объектной стороны их опыта?

----------

Илия (21.02.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

Илия, отвечает ли на ваши вопросы эта тема?
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=2306

До, интересно знать, почему Вы считаете, что Тхеравада - это Сарвастивада. Я слаб в ранних буддийских школах, но насколько знаю, стхавиравадины критиковали сарвастивадинов (на пали они - саббаттхивада).

Dondhup, согласно текстам палийского канона, Будда говорит, что вопросы о природе мира не входят в его учение.

http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn63.htm



> Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует, а брахманское житие остается. Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует – есть рождение, есть старость, есть смерть, есть печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние, и их уничтожение, очевидное уже в этой жизни, я и указую.
> 
> Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное. Вот что, сын Малункьи, мной не разъяснено: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует.
> 
> Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной не разъяснено? В этом нет смысла, это не служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умировотворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это мной не разъяснено. А вот что, сын Малункьи, мной разъяснено: вот страдание, вот причина страдания, вот прекращение страдания, вот путь ведущий к прекращению страдания.
> 
> Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной разъяснено? В этом есть смысл, это служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умиротворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это разъяснено. Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное".


В то же время "реальность мира" в том смысле, что, например, можно общаться с другими людьми, или что у человека есть тело, не поддается сомнению.

Для восприятия необходимо наличие органа чувства (например, глаза), объекта органа чувств (видимого образа, материи), и сознания. В процесе распознавания (сання) у непробужденных может происходить искажение (сання-випалласа): непостоянные  (аничча) материя, намерения, распознавание, чувства, сознание распознается как постоянные, мучительные (дуккха) как приятные, непринадлежащее себе (анатта) как свои. Эти искажения восприятия устраняются в процессе практики, и окончательно - с пробуждением.

----------

AlekseyE (21.02.2009), Bob (28.10.2009), Кайто Накамура (26.01.2016)

----------


## Zom

> На фоне все увеличивающихся перепалок возник вопрос:
> Признает ли Тхеравада хоть одного из реализованых в махаяне Учителей?


Сказать, что кто-то является реализованным очень непросто. Я где-то читал, что даже во времена Будды некоторые архаты спрашивали Будду о том, является ли другой архатом - то есть видеть конкретные достижения мог только Будда. Однако есть ряд аспектов, которых архат (полностью просветлённый) не может сделать:

1. Накапливать имущество
2. Намеренно убить любую форму жизни
3. Воровать
4. Быть сексуально активным
5. Говорить намеренную ложь
6. Действовать исходя из неумелого корня желания
7. Действовать исходя из неумелого корня недоброжелательности
8. Действовать исходя из неумелого корня неведения
9. Бояться

Поэтому если человек (не важно - обычный учитель, большой учитель, тхеравадин или махаянист) замечен хоть в одном из вышеупомянутых качеств, то он не просветлённый. Однако даже если вышеуказанные качества не наблюдаются, всё равно не факт, что он "Достиг".

В Джатила Сутте
(http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...6.02.than.html)
Будда говорит о том, что для того, чтобы определить чистоту, добродетельные качества, выносливость и мудрость кого-либо (например - большого учителя), требуется:
1) длительный период времени, а не короткий
2) внимательность
3) мудрость

Плюс ко всему, в определённых обстоятельствах человек может не проявлять всех своих качеств, а потому определить его "святость" может быть крайне затруднительно. Поэтому даже тхеравадины официально не признают никого из своих, что уж говорить про учителей иных направлений. Есть конечно известные и "признанные" учителя - такие, например, как основатель лесной тайской традиции - Аджан Ман, который чуть ли не всю свою жизнь только и делал, что медитировал - но в реальности о своих достижениях мог знать только он сам. Ближайшие же ученики признавали его архатом - в биографии даже есть время и место его достижения 3 уровня святости (анагами) и финального (архатства). Но надо понимать, что это просто книга, причём написанная не им самим, а его сподвижниками.




> И немного расширю вопрос:
> С точки зрения Тхеравады, возможно ли достич просветления методами Махаяны?


Методов в Махаяне много, не так ли? Если эти методы совпадают с теми, что описаны в Палийском Каноне - то тогда теоретически махаянский учитель может достичь просветления. Однако, тут есть ещё такой момент - с точки зрения Тхеравады видение сансары чистым умом не является Просветлением, а является лишь Видением Сансары Чистым Умом. Если чистый ум во многих школах Махаяны считается конечной стадией духовного развития, то в Тхераваде конечной стадией это не считается. Более того, можно даже вообще не достичь никакой степени святости (ни одной из четырёх), если "застрять" на этой стадии духовного развития.




> И еще вопрос, какой из философских систем относят себя последователи Тхеравады
> 
> 1. Вайбхашика (сарвастивада).
> 2. Саутрантика.
> 3. Мадхьямака (шуньявада).
> 4. Йогачара (виджнянавада, или виджняптиматра).


Ни к какой. 
Читайте здесь:
http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/71/.../1007129a1.htm

----------

AlekseyE (21.02.2009), Bob (04.10.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (21.02.2009), YanYas (21.02.2009), Аминадав (21.02.2009), Балдинг (17.10.2013), Илия (21.02.2009), Кайто Накамура (26.01.2016), Читтадхаммо (22.02.2009)

----------


## Гьямцо

Очень странно все это и печально. Любой практикующий в любой буддийской традиции знает (или должен знать) каково, собственно, воззрение этой традиции, к какой философской школе оно относится, поскольку это воззрение обосновывает способ и возможность достижения нирваны. 
Иначе возможны любые спекуляции в сфере философии, и достичь нирваны в таком случае можно разве что случайно.

----------


## Zom

Проблема в том, что изначально не было каких-то разных воззрений, исходя из которых каким-то особым способом достигалось бы освобождение, или уж тем более "какой-то вид освобождения".

Было учение Будды - оно было одним, единичным, цельным, изложенным прекрасно в начале, в середине, в конце. Будда предупреждал, что так не будет продолжаться вечно, и искажения неизбежно появятся. Чем дальше по времени, тем больше искажений - и в конечном итоге полное исчезновение подлинной (правильной) Дхаммы. Это, кстати, совершенно очевидный процесс и удивляться тут не нужно.

Если посмотрим на христианство, то тут та же история - ну не давал Иисус разных учений для разных учеников. Не было православия, не было католицизма, не было протестанства... Учение было единым, а со временем неизбежно это вылилось в целые "школы" и "течения". 




> Иначе возможны любые спекуляции в сфере философии, и достичь нирваны в таком случае можно разве что случайно.


Конечно возможны. Спекуляции всегда возможны во всех случаях - кроме состояния просветления. Вот почему первые архаты собрались вместе, чтобы запомнить всю Дхамма-Винаю, и передавать её тщательно, осторожно и аккуратно. Буддизм в то время начинал набирать огромные обороты - буддистов росло с каждым днём во всех слоях общества - от нищих до царей. И с тем же каждым днём сокращалось количество просветлённых, ибо максимальное их количество было только в период жизни самого Будды. Чем меньше просветлённых, и чем больше не-просветлённых, тем больше вероятность искажения. И они случились в большом количестве - о чём нам свидетельствует история расколов.

Более того, искажения начинались уже даже при жизни самого Будды - из-за чего им было установлено несколько сотен правил Винаи.
Если кто не в курсе - с самого начала (в первые годы проповедования Будды) Винаи не было.

----------

Alert (22.02.2009), Bob (04.10.2009), Кайто Накамура (26.01.2016)

----------


## Гьямцо

> Было учение Будды - оно было одним, единичным, цельным, изложенным прекрасно в начале, в середине, в конце. Будда предупреждал, что так не будет продолжаться вечно, и искажения неизбежно появятся. Чем дальше по времени, тем больше искажений - и в конечном итоге полное исчезновение подлинной (правильной) Дхаммы. Это, кстати, совершенно очевидный процесс и удивляться тут не нужно.


Все правильно. Проблема в том, бОльшую часть учений Благословенного в некоторой школе не признают, даже не почитая их за буддийские. Что же касается «искажений», то все соображения насчет этого применимы к этой школе едва ли не в большей степени, чем ко всем остальным.



> Если посмотрим на христианство, то тут та же история - ну не давал Иисус разных учений для разных учеников. Не было православия, не было католицизма, не было протестанства... Учение было единым, а со временем неизбежно это вылилось в целые "школы" и "течения".


Различие в конечном счете не в учениях, а в учениках. Одно и то же учение разные люди воспринимают совершенно по-разному. Не замечали? 



> Если чистый ум во многих школах Махаяны считается конечной стадией духовного развития, то в Тхераваде конечной стадией это не считается. Более того, можно даже вообще не достичь никакой степени святости (ни одной из четырёх), если "застрять" на этой стадии духовного развития.


Это вы сами придумали?

----------

Дмитрий Певко (21.02.2009)

----------


## Илия

вкурсе, но насколько мне известно об Винае Будду попросили ученики, это небыло его инициативой. Или я не прав?

----------


## Zom

> Все правильно. Проблема в том, бОльшую часть учений Благословенного в некоторой школе не признают, даже не почитая их за буддийские.


Подумайте над вопросом почему не признают.




> Различие в конечном счете не в учениях...


Увы, в учениях.




> вкурсе, но насколько мне известно об Винае Будду попросили ученики, это небыло его инициативой. Или я не прав?


Где-то я читал, сейчас не вспомню, что действительно кто-то из монахов просил Будду установить правила, но он отвечал, что сделает это, когда придёт время.
А так правила устанавливал он сам, без всяких просьб, когда видел проблемные ситуации. Первым правилом, если не ошибаюсь, стал запрет на сексуальную активность, когда один из монахов продолжал отошения с женой, будучи монахом.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Очень странно все это и печально. Любой практикующий в любой буддийской традиции знает (или должен знать) каково, собственно, воззрение этой традиции, к какой философской школе оно относится, поскольку это воззрение обосновывает способ и возможность достижения нирваны. 
> Иначе возможны любые спекуляции в сфере философии, и достичь нирваны в таком случае можно разве что случайно.


Бхикху Сасана
http://nibbanadhatu.org/nibbana/81/v...vety-o-nibbane



> Некоторые так отзываются о последователях тэравады: “Они забились в свой тесный угол и занимаются своими делами.” Искажение началась из-за некоторых монахов, которые следовали учению Будды, но неверно поняли и свели его к тому, что вы только что высказали. Да, Будда всегда говорил: “Только вы сами можете достичь освобождения, никто другой не может сделать это за вас”.
> 
> Некоторые думают так: “Станем монахами, так будет лучше, потому что достигнем большей чистоты, будем носить монашеские одеяния. Миряне, у которых больше привязанностей, будут кормить нас, а мы будем созерцать, и достигать просветления. Таким образом, они накопят себе хорошие заслуги, и возможно, получат справедливое воздаяние и станут монахами в следующей жизни”. Бесспорно, такие тенденции существуют. Те буддисты последовали направлению, которому вполне справедливо приписали наличие эгоизма. Они уже с самого начала исказили учение Будды.
> 
> И поэтому другие буддисты выразили законный протест: “Но подождите! Будда ведь учил и состраданию, и добросердечию, и любви (вселенской любви), а вы зашли в тупик, витая в небесах. Вы просто занимаетесь сухими, безжизненными теориями о “чистой мудрости”, “одномоментной ниббане” и т.д.
> 
> Первые окопались по одну сторону, и их назвали “хинаяной”, вторые ушли в противоположном направлении, и в итоге зашли слишком далеко. Последние представляют так называемый «современный буддизм», или махаяну. Тем временем, третьи, известные сегодня как тэравада, спокойно шли своим путем, не зная, и это поистине так, об этих “маленьких ссорах” и незначительных отклонениях. Они не знали о них не потому, что были не информированы; они просто дистанцировались от них: “ Мы не никак не связаны с хинаяной, и тем более с махаяной. В то время хинаяну составляли шестнадцать различных школ, а махаяна называлась «махасангхика». Монахи тэравады также заявляли: “Мы не принимаем ни ограниченность первых, ни космическую запредельщину вторых. Мы будем придерживаться линии, установленной монахом Готамой.

----------

AlekseyE (22.02.2009), Bob (04.10.2009), Mu Nen (22.02.2009), Zom (22.02.2009), Илия (24.02.2009), Кайто Накамура (26.01.2016), Сигизмунд (24.02.2009), Читтадхаммо (22.02.2009)

----------


## До

> Бхикху Сасана
> 
> "Первые окопались по одну сторону, и их назвали “хинаяной”, вторые ушли в противоположном направлении, и в итоге зашли слишком далеко. Последние представляют так называемый «современный буддизм», или махаяну. Тем временем, третьи, известные сегодня как тэравада, спокойно шли своим путем, не зная, и это поистине так, об этих “маленьких ссорах” и незначительных отклонениях. Они не знали о них не потому, что были не информированы; они просто дистанцировались от них: “ Мы не никак не связаны с хинаяной, и тем более с махаяной. В то время хинаяну составляли шестнадцать различных школ, а махаяна называлась «махасангхика». Монахи тэравады также заявляли: “Мы не принимаем ни ограниченность первых, ни космическую запредельщину вторых. Мы будем придерживаться линии, установленной монахом Готамой."


К сожалению ваша цитата весьма наивна в суждениях, далека от реальности.
Различие хинаяны от махаяны вовсе не в том, что одни окопались витая в облаках, а другие зашли слишком далеко. А в признании или не признании махаянских сутр (бодхисаттва-питаки). Именно это и есть самое главное отличие. Махаяна не называлась "махасангхика", а любой монах мог признать махаянские (вайпулья и т.д.) сутры и стать махаянистом, в любой школе. Как известно даже Нагарджуна был сарвастивадином. "_Третьи, известные сегодня как тэравада_" вовсе не спокойно шли своим путём, а все прекрасно знали о "маленьких спорах". Есть сведения, что на Шри Ланке уничтожались монастыри друг другу, есть трактаты где замечены "незначительные отклонения" других школ. И внутри тхеравада вовсе не единая школа, а имеет конфликтные фракции и даже различия в каноне. Поэтому ваша цитата вовсе не примирительная, а конфликтная пропитанная неуважение к другим школам. Досточтимый Валпола Рахула о махаяне выражался совсем не в таком стиле, а примерно так - что чем больше он изучает махаяну тем меньше он находит различий с тхеравадой.

----------

Aleksey L. (23.02.2009), Alexeiy (24.02.2009), Caddy (22.02.2009), Dondhup (22.02.2009), Ho Shim (22.02.2009), Александр С (22.02.2009), Аньезка (25.02.2009), Дмитрий Певко (22.02.2009), Илия (24.02.2009), Мошэ (21.03.2011), Пилигрим (22.02.2009), Этэйла (22.02.2009)

----------


## До

> До, интересно знать, почему Вы считаете, что Тхеравада - это Сарвастивада. Я слаб в ранних буддийских школах, но насколько знаю, стхавиравадины критиковали сарвастивадинов (на пали они - саббаттхивада).


Речь шла о _философских направлениях_ и я сказал, что тхеравада принадлежит из них к сарвастиваде, а не что тхеравада, это школа сарвастивада. Конечно это разные школы, с небольшими отличиями. К слову, Вашумитра (сарвастивадин) писал, что все школы стхавиров, (кроме хаймаватов), произошли _от сарвастивады_. Генеалогическое дерево школ вовсе не одно, а их достаточно много вариантов и отношения школ порой оказываются весьма удивительны. По многим спискам вибхадджавада или является сарвастивадой или подшколой сарвастивады. Вибхадджавада, это если кто не знает, школа от которой, считается, что произошла современная тхеравада (тамрапарния).

А насчет направлений, действительно различающиеся взгляды только у саутрантиков и сарвастивадинов, а остальные являются лишь разработкой этих, так что их по сути не четыре (к тому-же это лишь гелугпинская классификация), а по сути только две, где "мадхьямака" и йогачара является разработкой сарвастивадинского направления. Мадхьямака вообще не отдельная школа, это просто название учения Будды на санскрите - срединный путь, это любая школа даже тхеравада (мадджхима патипада). Йогачара является махаянским развитием сарвастивады и включает в себя и шуньяваду, и так-же называется мадхьямакой и пр. В Тибете, вероятно по политическим мотивам, эта школа была не в фаворе, но от учения-то никуда не деться, поэтому напридумали, то-ли по ошибке, другие названия этой же самой школы начали считать другими или неправильными школами (читтаматрой, великой мадьхямикой), выискивать в этих "других школах" ошибки, а на деле потихоньку брать себе её наработки.

----------

Aleksey L. (23.02.2009), Dondhup (22.02.2009), Аминадав (23.02.2009)

----------


## sergey

На втором соборе раскол проихошел между махасангхиками и стхавиравадинами. О сарвастиваде тут еще ничего не  известно. 

На третьем соборе архатом Моггалипуттой был сформулирован трактат Катхаваттху, входящий в тхеравадинский канон, в котором разногласия с сарвастивадой были сформулированы и в частности отвергался тезис сарвастивады, благодаря которому она получила свое название - сарва асти - всё существует. 

Джон Буллит пишет в своей хронологии тхеравады:



> 294 [после париниббаны Будды]
>   -250 [относительно рождества Христова]
>     Тpетий Собоp созывается импеpатоpом Ашокой в Паталипутpе, в Индии. Дискуссии по споpным вопpосам учения пpивели к дальнейшим pасколам, поpодив школы Саpвастивадинов и Вибхаджавадинов. Hа этом собоpе была пpочтена вслух Абхидхамма-питака, а также дополнительные pазделы Кхуддака Hикаи. Фоpмиpование совpеменной Палийской Тpипитаки в основном завеpшено {2, 1}.


Так что различия между сарвастивадой и тхеравадой были сформулированы уже на третьем соборе при императоре Ашоке.

Отличия есть существенные. Есть серьезные отличия в корпусе канонических текстов - каноны тхеравады и сарвастивады сильно отличаются. Есть отличия в учении. Например несколько:
Сарвастивадины считают, что все дхармы - прошлые, настоящие и будущие существуют. Тхеравадины считают, что существуют только настояшие дхаммы.
Насколько я знаком с этим (по АКБ Васубандху), вайбхашики (сарвастивадины) считают, что четыре махабхуты (земля, вода, ветер и огонь) порождаются кармой. Тхеравада отрицает это.
Сарвастивадины признают "промежуточное состояние" (между смертью и рождением, антарабхава). Тхеравадины считают, что такого особого состояния нет.
Сарвастивадины считали, что архат может утратить плод архатства. Тхеравадины считают, что нет.
Тхеравадины считают, что постижение четырех благородных истин происходит мгновенно, сарвастивадины считают, что это постепенный процесс.
Я предлагаю не начинать здесь дискуссию, какие положения истинны, а какие нет, я привел эти различия, чтобы продемонстрировать, что учения сарвастивады и тхеравады отличаются. Взято отсюда, где, как я понимаю, излагаются положения Катхаваттху.

Я делаю выводы, что
1) конечно же тхеравада не произошла от сарвастивады. Сарвастивада - это одна из школ, возникших в первые века буддизма, отличающаяся от вибхаджавады, завоевавшая популярность на севере Индии и соответственно унаследованная буддизмом в Китае и Тибете.
2) Тхеравада имеет собственное учение, сформулированное в каноне и комментаторской литературе, которое не совпадает ни с одной из 4 философских школ, которые традиционно называются в тибетском буддизме.

----------

AlekseyE (22.02.2009), Alert (22.02.2009), Bob (04.10.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (22.02.2009), Mu Nen (22.02.2009), Pavel (22.02.2009), Raudex (28.02.2009), Tiop (22.02.2009), YanYas (23.02.2009), Zom (22.02.2009), Алекс С (27.07.2010), Аминадав (23.02.2009), Ануруддха (22.02.2009), Иван Ран (22.02.2009)

----------


## sergey

Вот здесь есть список 18 ранних школ буддизма по тхеравадинским источникам (вот здесь в третьем сообщении этот список есть). Сарвастивада  - не более, чем одна из 18 школ, так же в списке отдельно тхеравада. Там же есть список школ, которые практиковались в разных местностях Индии по сообщениям китайских пилигримов. там точно так же различаются сарвастивадины, стхавиравадины и другие различные ранние школы.

----------

Alert (22.02.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (22.02.2009)

----------


## До

> На втором соборе раскол проихошел между махасангхиками и стхавиравадинами. О сарвастиваде тут еще ничего не  известно.


Но сарвастивадины считали именно _себя_ подлинными наследниками тех стхавиров, именно себя сохраняющими дхарму в неискаженном виде, вот и всё. А вибхаджаваду видимо они не считали стхавирами, а одной из своих подшкол. Для сарвастивадинов они такие-же стхавиры как и они сами, только более поздняя школа.




> Отличия есть существенные. Есть серьезные отличия в корпусе канонических текстов - каноны тхеравады и сарвастивады сильно отличаются. Есть отличия в учении.


Эти отличия микроскопические и вовсе не серьёзные.

Так можно сказать, что есть серьезные отличия в корпусе канонических текстов в современных школах тхеравады.




> Вот здесь есть список 18 ранних школ буддизма по тхеравадинским источникам


Никто же не спорит, что есть такой список, но есть и другие списки.

Для примера:



> 2. The list of Vinītadeva (8th century)
> 
> Mahāsāṇghika Pūrvaśaila
> Aparaśaila
> Haimavata
> Lokottaravādin
> Praj&#241;aptivādin
> 
> Sarvāstivādin Mūlasarvāstivādin
> ...


Еще для примера в Varṣāgrapṛcchāsūtra (translated in the 11th century) вибхаджавада относится к махасангхикам. В Bhavya (list 3) сарвастивада происходит от стхавиров, а вибхаджавада от сарвастивады. В Bhavya’s first list: (Although Tāranātha, who reproduces it, attributes it to the Sthaviras, it is of Kashmirian and Sarvāstivādin origin): от Sthavira (= Haimvata) следующая Sarvāstivādin (= Vibhajyavādin, Hetuvādin, Muruṇṭaka), т.е. считал сарвастиваду и вибхаджаваду одной школой. В second list of Bhavya (Tāranātha attributes it to the Mahāsāṇghikas, which is possible as it differs from all those we have seen previously): ранних школ три: стхавира, махасангхика и вибжаджавада; от стхавиров происходит только сарвастивада, а затем остальные; вибхаджавада вообще отдельная школа в сторонке.




> 1.The list of I-tsing (Takakusu: A record of the buddhist religion, p. xxiii-xxiv and 7-20.)
> 1) Arya-Mahāsāṇghika, 7 subdivisions, not specified.
> 2) Arya-Sthavira: 3 subdivisions, not specified.
> 3) Arya-Mūlasarvāstivādin: 4 subdivisions
> a) Mūlasarvāstivādin
> b) Dharmaguptaka
> c) *Mahīśāsaka*
> d) Kāśyapīya4) Arya-Sammatīya: 4 subdivisions, not specified.


Тут тоже махищасака подшкола муласарвастивады. (Махищасака, это по некоторым источникам, вибхаджавада).

----------

Аминадав (23.02.2009), Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Tiop

> (Махищасака, это по некоторым источникам, вибхаджавада)


По каким?




> The list of Vinītadeva (8th century)





> Еще для примера в Varṣāgrapṛcchāsūtra (translated in the 11th century) вибхаджавада относится к махасангхикам. В Bhavya (list 3) сарвастивада происходит от стхавиров, а вибхаджавада от сарвастивады. В Bhavya’s first list: (Although Tāranātha, who reproduces it, attributes it to the Sthaviras, it is of Kashmirian and Sarvāstivādin origin): от Sthavira (= Haimvata) следующая Sarvāstivādin (= Vibhajyavādin, Hetuvādin, Muruṇṭaka), т.е. считал сарвастиваду и вибхаджаваду одной школой. В second list of Bhavya (Tāranātha attributes it to the Mahāsāṇghikas, which is possible as it differs from all those we have seen previously): ранних школ три: стхавира, махасангхика и вибжаджавада; от стхавиров происходит только сарвастивада, а затем остальные; вибхаджавада вообще отдельная школа в сторонке.


Вы ссылаетесь на позднейшие источники.

Вот здесь информация по расколам с точки зрения разных школ, показана история расколов согласно текстам разных традиций (хотя к датам нужно относиться с осторожностью), она сильно отличается от того, что Вы пишете.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Early_B...rian_Divisions




> Тут тоже махищасака подшкола муласарвастивады.


Муласарвастивада вообще ведь появляется только в н.э.? (Насколько я знаю, общепринятое мнение)
Муласарвастивада откалывается от сарвастивады).

----------

sergey (22.02.2009)

----------


## sergey

> Сообщение от sergey: На втором соборе раскол проихошел между махасангхиками и стхавиравадинами. О сарвастиваде тут еще ничего не известно.
> До: Но сарвастивадины считали именно себя подлинными наследниками тех стхавиров, именно себя сохраняющими дхарму в неискаженном виде, вот и всё.


Считали они себя так или нет, это другой вопрос. Но из этого никак не следует, что



> все школы стхавиров, (кроме хаймаватов), произошли от сарвастивады


(что писал сарвастивадин Вашумитра). Из этого можно сделать только вывод, что сарвастивада - одна из школ, выделившихся из стхавиравады.




> Эти отличия микроскопические и вовсе не серьёзные.


Ну, это оценка - у вас своя, у меня своя. Но например, суждение о том, может ли утерять архат плод архатства - вполне существенное и связано с пониманием того, что есть плод архатства, освобождение, вообще. А это вопрос о цели буддийского пути. Так же и другие пункты, я считаю, не "микроскопические".

И тхеравада и сарвастивада - школы буддизма, имеющие общий источник. Поэтому конечно они имеют общее и очень много общего, но имеют и различия.

Что касается списков, тхеравадинский из Дипавамсы датируется 3-4 веком н.э.
Приведенные вами - более поздние. Винитадевы - 8 век, в следующем упоминается 11 век (но это перевод). Я считаю, что древность в данном случае - это аргумент в пользу авторитетности. Поэтому я склонен доверять тхеравадинскому. К тому же вы сами привели разные, противоречащие друг другу суждения поздних махаянских и в частности тибетских авторов о происхождении школ друг от друга. Среди них есть и то, что вибхаджавада - отдельная от сарвастивады школа.

И еще, существенное. Уже в третьем веке до н.э., через 300 лет после париниббаны Будды, на третьем соборе различия между тхеравадой и сарвастивадой были сформулированы, это были разные школы. Это во всяком случае - достоверное свидетельство (в той мере, в какой мы принимаем традиционную историю создания Катхаваттху и историю 3 собора).

----------

AlekseyE (22.02.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (22.02.2009), Tiop (22.02.2009), Zom (22.02.2009), Аминадав (23.02.2009)

----------


## До

> Считали они себя так или нет, это другой вопрос. Но их этого *никак не следует*, что
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				все школы стхавиров, (кроме хаймаватов), произошли от сарвастивады
> 			
> 		
> ...


Это был не вывод.




> Ну, это оценка - у вас своя, у меня своя. Но например, суждение о том, может ли утерять архат плод архатства - вполне существенное и связано с пониманием того, что есть плод архатства, освобождение, вообще. А это вопрос о цели буддийского пути.


Я уверен, что всё не так серьезно как кажется на перый взгляд - в тхераваде тоже есть учение о различных типах личности: _parihanadhammo, aparihanadhammo, cetanabhabbo, anurakkhanabhabbo_, этот список аналогичен списку типов архатов в йогачаре (и следовательно сарвастиваде), некоторые из этих типов если не будут прилагать определённых усилий потеряют плод архатства. Но там же есть и стабильный типа архата. Разве это абсурдно звучит? Плюс, если вспомнить историю монаха Годхика, ведь он терял плод архатства несколько раз. Скорей всего это кардинальное отличие школ сводится просто к различным формулировкам одного и того же по сути.

С существованием прошлых дхарм, тоже не всё так страшно - ведь они не отрицали прошлое время, т.е. существующие прошлые дхармы, это просто дхармы, которые _реально были_.




> Так же и другие пункты, я считаю, не "микроскопические".


Наноскопические.  :Smilie: 




> И тхеравада и сарвастивада - школы буддизма, имеющие общий источник. Поэтому конечно они имеют общее и очень много общего, но имеют и различия.


Имеют, но эти различия не такие страшные как может показаться.




> Что касается списков, тхеравадинский из Дипавамсы датируется 3-4 веком н.э. Приведенные вами - более поздние. Винитадевы - 8 век, в следующем упоминается 11 век (но это перевод). Я считаю, что древность в данном случае - это аргумент в пользу авторитетности. Поэтому я склонен доверять тхеравадинскому.


Согласно Дипавамсе будда посещал Ланку три раза.




> К тому же вы сами привели разные, противоречащие друг другу суждения поздних махаянских и в частности тибетских авторов о происхождении школ друг от друга. Среди них есть и то, что вибхаджавада - отдельная от сарвастивады школа.


Если они противоречивы, не значит, что они все не правы.

Плюс, это скорее значит, что школы думали так друг о друге.
Не надо забывать, что школы были порой весьма географически разнесены, и не долько доктринологические различия могли являться причиной создания подшкол. После раскола с _саббатхавадой_, на юге сарвастивада практически прекратилась, зато севернее небыло вибхаджавады. Это наводит на мысль, что сарвастивада могла считать себя северной стхавиравадой (или прямой наследницей стхавиравады), аналогично тому как вибхаджавада считала себя тхеравадой на юге. Если где-то на юге происходит раскол, то не значит, что на севере об этом вообще известно.

Думаю стхавирой все считали только первую не разделившуюся на подшколы сангху и школу отделившуюся от махасангхиков, а в дальнейшем школы получали собственные имена даже если придерживались тех-же воззрений. Плюс в каждой школе могли быть и были монахи стхавиры, даже в сарвастиваде они были, есть сарвастивадинские тексты написаные стхавирами, это же просто монах со стажем не менее 10 лет.




> И еще, существенное. Уже в третьем веке до н.э., через 300 лет после париниббаны Будды, на третьем соборе различия между тхеравадой и сарвастивадой были сформулированы, это были разные школы. Это во всяком случае - достоверное свидетельство (в той мере, в какой мы принимаем традиционную историю создания Катхаваттху и историю 3 собора).


Я же не спорил, что они не разные _школы_. Даже если вибхаджавада происходит от сарвастивады, как считали сарвастивадины, то это не делает их одной _школой_. Однако это делало бы их принадлежащей к одной _ветви_ - сарвастивады. В этом плане они обе принадлежат к одной ветви - стхавиравады, а не к махасангхике. Понятно, что речь идет не о школах, а о направлениях?





> (Махищасака, это по некоторым источникам, вибхаджавада)  
> По каким?


Вы дали ссылку на википедию, там то-же махищасака относится к вибхадджаваде. В цитированной книге автор делает предположение что это просто континентальная и островная одна и та же школа.




> 11.The Mahīśāsakas and the Theravādins
> It seems that these two sects are just continental and Ceylonese varieties of the Vibhajyavādins, *having become distinct in the course of time due to their geographical separation, increased by some political events* such as the struggle of the Ceylonese against the Tamil invaders in the 2nd and 1st centuries B.C.E. This separation favored a distinct evolution of these two parts of the Vibhajyavādin sect.





> Вы ссылаетесь на позднейшие источники.


Это не _позднейшие_, а поздние только по сравнению с Дипавамсой.




> Муласарвастивада вообще ведь появляется только в н.э.? (Насколько я знаю, общепринятое мнение, муласарвастивада откалывается от сарвастивадинов).


Да муласарвастивада как я понимаю другая боле поздняя школа сарвастивады, но в приведенном тексте очевидно имеется ввиду как раз оригинальная сарвастивада как _направление_ (т.е. ветвь): 1) подчеркнуто префиксом арья-, как и у арья-стхавиры и остальных основных школ, 2) приводится в числе махасангхики и других основных школ, 3) в списке приведена подшкола муласарвастивада отдельно. Видимо муласарвастивадины считали себя как раз подлинными сарвастивадинами (прямыми наследниками сарвастивадинов).

----------


## sergey

> некоторые из этих типов если не будут прилагать определённых усилий потеряют плод архатства. Но там же есть и стабильный типа архата.


Я не знаком с классификациями архатов в сарвастиваде, но согласно учению тхеравады, архат не может утратить плод архатства.



> Плюс, если вспомнить историю монаха Годхика, ведь он терял плод архатства несколько раз.


В тхеравадинской истории монаха Годхики такого нет.
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dhp/dhp57.htm
Он обрел плод архатства в момент смерти.

----------


## До

> В тхеравадинской истории монаха Годхики такого нет.
> http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dhp/dhp57.htm
> Он обрел плод архатства в момент смерти.


http://www.mettanet.org/tipitaka/2Su...ravaggo-e.html



> 3. Venerable Godhika while abiding diligent to dispel touched the release of mind in concentration. Then venerable Godhika *fell away from that release* of mind in concentration.

----------


## sergey

> the release of mind in concentration


Понятие освобождение ума (cetovimutti) не тождественно обретению плода архатства.
Будда называл доброжелательность (метта) освобождением ума (metta me cetovimutti). В Годатта сутте перечисляются четыре освобождения ума, среди которых пребывание в сфере "ничто". В Махаведалла сутте называется также пребывание в не-приятном-не болезненном освобождении ума (adukkhamasukhaaya cetovimuttiyaa samaapatatiyaa), которое похоже достигается с достижением 4 джханы.

Так что то, что тхера Годхика на мгновение коснулся освобождения ума не означает, что он обрел плод архатства.

P.S. В комментарии к Годхика сутте написано (там, естественно, больше написано, но я разобрал только кое-что): "... lokiyasamāpatti sāmayikā cetovimutti nāma" - " ... мирское пребывание, называемое временное освобождение ума".

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (22.02.2009), Pavel (22.02.2009), Tiop (22.02.2009), Zom (22.02.2009), Аминадав (23.02.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> , а в дальнейшем школы получали собственные имена даже если придерживались тех-же воззрений.


Видимо, это неправильно, так как именно воззрения сарвастивады критикуются в тхеравадинском Катхаваттху (например, важнейшее сарвастивадинское "существование дхарм в трех временах"), а тхеравадинские сарвастивадинами в Махавибхаше (важнейшем их тексте).

This includes the discussion of basically every doctrinal issue of the day, as presented by not only non-Sarvāstivāda views, such as the Vaibhajyavāda, Pudgalavāda, Mahāsaṃghika, and others;

...

With regards the former two, their 'unorthodox' and 'incorrect' doctrines are taken to task from the perspective of the Buddhist Sarvāstivāda.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mahavibhasa




> Вы дали ссылку на википедию, там то-же махищасака относится к вибхадджаваде.


Но только почему-то без ссылок на традиционные источники, а там где есть ссылки такого как раз нет.




> В цитированной книге автор делает предположение что это просто континентальная и островная одна и та же школа.
> 
> 11.The Mahīśāsakas and the Theravādins
> It seems that these two sects are just continental and Ceylonese varieties of the Vibhajyavādins, *having become distinct in the course of time* due to their geographical separation, increased by some political events such as the struggle of the Ceylonese against the Tamil invaders in the 2nd and 1st centuries B.C.E. *This separation favored a distinct evolution of these two parts of the Vibhajyavādin sect*.


В цитированной книге (непонятно, правда, что за книга) не говорится, что это одна школа, а предполагается, что они являются различными версиями вибхаджджавады, т.е. что они различались, с течением времени стали отличными друг от друга из-за пространственного отделения, хотя и имели общую основу.




> Это не позднейшие, а поздние только по сравнению с Дипавамсой.


Нет, не только, а также и с сочинением Васумитры-сарвастивадина (приблизительно 1 - 2 вв. н.э.), и, (наверное), с китайскими источниками. По сравнению с первым-вторым и третьим-четвертым веками одиннадцатый и восьмой это вполне позднейшие источники, разве нет? 




> Да муласарвастивада как я понимаю другая боле поздняя школа сарвастивады, но в приведенном тексте очевидно имеется ввиду как раз оригинальная сарвастивада как направление (т.е. ветвь): 1) подчеркнуто префиксом арья-, как и у арья-стхавиры и остальных основных школ, 2) приводится в числе махасангхики и других основных школ, 3) в списке приведена подшкола муласарвастивада отдельно. Видимо муласарвастивадины считали себя как раз подлинными сарвастивадинами (прямыми наследниками сарвастивадинов).


Вот именно, что в подразделе приведена муласарвастивада точь-в-точь как в самом разделе. Если бы хотели показать различие сарвастивады и муласарвастивады следовало это отметить специально, не называть одним именем.

----------


## До

> Понятие освобождение ума (cetovimutti) не тождественно обретению плода архатства.
> Будда называл доброжелательность (метта) освобождением ума (metta me cetovimutti). В Годатта сутте перечисляются четыре освобождения ума, среди которых пребывание в сфере "ничто". В Махаведалла сутте называется также пребывание в не-приятном-не болезненном освобождении ума (adukkhamasukhaaya cetovimuttiyaa samaapatatiyaa), которое похоже достигается с достижением 4 джханы.
> 
> Так что то, что тхера Годхика на мгновение коснулся освобождения ума не означает, что он обрел плод архатства.


Как раз в этом плане интересна упомянутая вами SN 41.7 Godatta Sutta. Там утверждается, что в четырех освобождениях есть общее, например про сферу "ничто":




> "And what, venerable sir, is the line of reasoning by which *they are one in meaning* and different only in name? ...
> 
> "Passion is a something, aversion a something, delusion a something. *For a monk whose fermentations are ended these have been abandoned, their root destroyed, made like a palmyra stump, deprived of the conditions of development, not destined for future arising.* To the extent that there are nothingness awareness-releases, the unprovokable awareness-release is declared supreme. And that unprovokable awareness-release is empty of passion, empty of aversion, empty of delusion.


Подчеркнуто не описание плода архатства?

Кстати в одном сомнительном источнике прочитал следующее утв.:



> There is a phenomena in which the Wisdom Eye may open, which qualifies one as an *arahat*, but then close again. These people are arahats, but they are a lesser subcategory of arahats. Full arahats have had the Wisdom Eye open and stay open, meaning that they have obtained the understandings listed below and those have not faded.
> 
> (Within the Theravada, my primary influence is the Mahasi Sayadaw tradition of insight meditation from Burma, and I have been given permission to teach by Sayadaw U Pandita, Junior in that lineage.)

----------


## До

> Видимо, это неправильно, так как именно воззрения сарвастивады критикуются в тхеравадинском Катхаваттху (например, важнейшее сарвастивадинское "существование дхарм в трех временах"), *а тхеравадинские сарвастивадинами в Махавибхаше* (важнейшем их тексте).


Как они называют тхераваду? Врятли стхавиравадой ведь.

Сомнительно, чтобы хоть одна школа (кроме ветви махасангхиков) критиковала древню стхавираваду от которой произошла. Так вот критиковала ли сарвастивада стхавираваду (именно под именем стхавиравада, а не другие школы от нее происшедшие)?




> В цитированной книге (непонятно, правда, что за книга)


Перевод _Les Sectes Bouddhiques du Petit V&#233;hicule_, Andr&#233; Bareau, 1955.




> не говорится, что это одна школа, а предполагается, что они являются различными версиями вибхаджджавады, т.е. что они различались, с течением времени стали отличными друг от друга в результате пространственного отделения, хотя и имели общую основу.


С течением времени стали различными, а вначале были?

То что там сказано означает, что была одна школа - вибхаджавада, затем она была разделена на континентальную и островную, которые с одной стороны развивались независимо, а с другой стороны на фоне политических конфликтов - стали весьма различными школами.





> Нет, не только, а также и с сочинением Васумитры-сарвастивадина (приблизительно 1 - 2 вв. н.э.), и, (наверное), с китайскими источниками. По сравнению с первым-вторым и третьим-четвертым веками одиннадцатый и восьмой это вполне позднейшие источники, разве нет?


Про 11 век там было упомянуто, что текст переведен на тибетский. Васумитру я упомянул сразу еще в посте #17, потом просто не повторялся, только я его назвал по ошибке Ва*ш*умутрой. Китайские источники я тоже приводил (И-чин).




> Вот именно, что в подразделе приведена муласарвастивада точь-в-точь как в самом разделе. Если бы хотели показать различие сарвастивады и муласарвастивады следовало это отметить специально, не называть одним именем.


Так видимо и не хотели показывать различие.

----------


## Tiop

> Думаю стхавирой все считали только первую не разделившуюся на подшколы сангху и школу отделившуюся от махасангхиков


Вот здесь я не понял, кого  стали считать всё-таки по-Вашему  :Smilie:

----------


## Tiop

> Как они называют тхераваду? Врятли стхавиравадой ведь.


Назвают Вибхаджьявадой, но положения именно тхеравадинские, это  всячески проверено и сверено в трудах по различиям школ. Может и Стхавиравадой называют, это нужно смотреть специально.




> Перевод Les Sectes Bouddhiques du Petit V&#233;hicule, Andr&#233; Bareau, 1955.


Спасибо, не знал, что есть английский перевод.




> которые с одной стороны развивались независимо, а с другой стороны на фоне политических конфликтов - стали весьма различными школами.


Насколько я понял, increased by подчеркивает географическую разделенность, т.е. контакты прекратились полностью (?).




> Сомнительно, чтобы хоть одна школа (кроме ветви махасангхиков) критиковала древню стхавираваду от которой произошла.


С точки зрения Тхеравады их критиковали отколовшиеся на "третьем Соборе" сарвастивадины .

----------


## До

> Думаю стхавирой все считали только первую не разделившуюся на подшколы сангху и школу отделившуюся от махасангхиков
> 			
> 		
> 
> Вот здесь я не понял, кого  стали считать всё-таки по-Вашему


Я имел ввиду два значения, но сам больше склоняюсь ко второму - так как никогда не говорится, что махасангхика произошла от стхавиравады, то стхавирой и стхавиравадой видимо считается только школа отделившаяся от махасангхиков. Главный смысл в том, что более поздние школы стхавиравадой уже не называют.




> Назвают Вибхаджьявадой, но положения именно тхеравадинские, это всячески проверено и сверено в трудах по различиям школ. Может и Стхавиравадой называют, это нужно смотреть специально.


Смысл не в положениях, а в названиях. Если критиковали "стхавираваду", то отделяли себя от неё, признавали, что имеют отличное от древнего воззрение, а если "вибхаджаваду", то это согласуется с тем, что себя считали прямыми наследниками настоящей (в их понимании) стхавиравады.




> Насколько я понял, increased by подчеркивает географическую разделенность, т.е. контакты прекратились полностью (?).





> having become distinct in the course of time due to their geographical separation,


Стали различны со временем из-за географической разделённости.



> increased by some political events such as the struggle of the Ceylonese against the Tamil invaders in the 2nd and 1st centuries B.C.E.


Этот фактор усиливался политическими событиями на Цейлоне (тамильские вторжения и др.)

----------


## Топпер

До, а о чём вы спорите? О том, что сама Тхеравада не считает себя сарвастивадой или саутрантикой? Так нам лучше знать, согласитесь. Или вы хотите нас без нас же и женить?
Да и какой смысл гадать, когда ни сарвастивады ни саутрантики уже не существует?

----------

AlekseyE (23.02.2009), Alert (23.02.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (22.02.2009), Максимилианус (26.09.2012), Норбу (23.02.2009), Читтадхаммо (23.02.2009)

----------


## sergey

> Подчеркнуто не описание плода архатства?


Да, конечно, в этом месте говорится же об архате. И что?

Но вообще это офтопик. Если хотите это обсуждать, то предлагаю делать это в другом месте. Здесь достаточно того, что согласно тхераваде, сформулировано это было в Катхаваттху, архат не может потерять плод архатства. Согласно сарвастиваде, если верить статье, на которую была ссылка - может. Речь шла о различиях сарвастивады и тхеравады.
Я попросил, когда перечислял отличия, не начинать спорить по существу каждого из них, верно оно или нет, т.к. речь шла не о том, кто прав, а кто нет, а о том, одна и та же это школа или разные; вы все-таки начали, приведя пример тхеры Годхики. Если вы хотите доказывать, что точка зрения тхеравады противоречит каким-то словам в суттах, пожалуйста, но это уже другой вопрос, не имеющий прямого отношения к различиям тхеравады и сарвастивады. А о различиях речь зашла в ответ на вопрос Dondhup'а, к какой из 4 филос. школ - сарвастивада,  саутрантика, мадхъямака и йогачара относится тхеравада.


--------------------
Саббамангалам.

----------

AlekseyE (23.02.2009), Аминадав (23.02.2009), Хайам (23.02.2009)

----------


## Alert

Да, странная тема, разве в тхераваде есть философия в том смысле, как понимают ее в ТБ? В наше время только в ТБ и уделяют внимание классификациям и философиям. В других существующих школах к этому делу ноль внимания. Может оно и правильно? Ведь достичь освобождения можно и без философий.  :Smilie:

----------

AlekseyE (23.02.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.02.2009), YanYas (23.02.2009), Илия (24.02.2009), Читтадхаммо (23.02.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...Ведь достичь освобождения можно и без философий.


Постижение пустоты без философских комментариев?
Помоему размышление об этом, уже есть философия.

----------


## До

> До, а о чём вы спорите? О том, что сама Тхеравада не считает себя сарвастивадой или саутрантикой?


Мы спорим не об этом. То что тхеравада _не считает себя_ я сказал еще в посте номер _три_. Потом мы обсудили немного генеалогию школ для тех кому это было интересно вот и всё. Естественно, это оскорбление для всех кому это не интересно.




> Так нам лучше знать, согласитесь.


Откуда вам знать?




> Или вы хотите нас без нас же и женить? Да и какой смысл гадать, когда ни сарвастивады ни саутрантики уже не существует?


Существуют.




> Да, конечно, в этом месте говорится же об архате. И что?


Значит это освобождение может быть тождественно архатству в каком-то смысле раз оно тождественно его плоду.




> Но вообще это офтопик. Если хотите это обсуждать, то предлагаю делать это в другом месте. Здесь достаточно того, что согласно тхераваде, сформулировано это было в Катхаваттху, архат не может потерять плод архатства.


Что обсуждалось в контексте большие ли отличия или нет. На это я сказал, что считаю, что это отличие незначительное, что это отличие _формулировок_. И показал примеры похожих терминов и примеры событий (про Годхику), которые одна школа могла интерпретировать _так_, а другая _иначе_.



> sergey, #22: Но например, суждение о том, может ли утерять архат плод архатства - вполне существенное и связано с пониманием того, что есть плод архатства, освобождение, вообще. А это вопрос о цели буддийского пути.


У сарвастивады есть тип архатов, которые не могут регрессировать. Можете ли вы допустить, что у сарвастивадинов небыло цели дескридитировать цель пути?




> Речь шла о различиях сарвастивады и тхеравады. Я попросил, когда перечислял отличия, не начинать спорить по существу каждого из них, верно оно или нет, т.к. речь шла не о том, кто прав, а кто нет, а о том, одна и та же это школа или разные; вы все-таки начали, приведя пример тхеры Годхики.


Естественно я во всём виноват. Если проследить дискуссию, то на следующий после вашего поста с просьбой не углубляться (#18) я не углубился (#20), тогда следующим постом вы зачем-то сказали о том, что вам кажется достаточно серьезным отличием (#22), раз вы об этом написали, то я вам на это ответил (#23). И теперь это я "всё-таки начал", такой сякой.




> Если вы хотите доказывать, что точка зрения тхеравады противоречит каким-то словам в суттах, пожалуйста, но это уже другой вопрос, не имеющий прямого отношения к различиям тхеравады и сарвастивады.


Зачем мне это? Зря вы пытаетесь намекнуть, что я тут якобы оспариваю положения тхеравады.




> А о различиях речь зашла в ответ на вопрос Dondhup'а, к какой из 4 филос. школ - сарвастивада,  саутрантика, мадхъямака и йогачара относится тхеравада.


А я и не знал.

----------


## sergey

> Естественно я во всём виноват. Если проследить дискуссию, то на следующий после вашего поста с просьбой не углубляться (#18) я не углубился (#20), тогда следующим постом вы зачем-то сказали о том, что вам кажется достаточно серьезным отличием (#22)


До, мои слова про серьезность отличий, с аргументацией почему, были *ответом на ваши слова* неаргументированные, что названные мной отличия между тхеравадой и сарвастивадой микроскопические. Я написал, *почему считаю, что это отличие существенное*, а вы-то стали писать *совсем о другом* - о том, что вот пример, который якобы опровергает позицию тхеравады.
 Про виноват никто не говорит, но оффтопик дискуссию завязали вы. И сейчас её продолжаете, хотя я предложил обсуждать офтопик в другом месте:



> Значит это освобождение может быть тождественно архатству в каком-то смысле раз оно тождественно его плоду.


Мне промолчать и оставить ваши слова без ответа или, отвечая на ваше утверждение, продолжить офтопик?



> Зря вы пытаетесь намекнуть, что я тут якобы оспариваю положения тхеравады.


Именно это вы и делаете примером с тхерой Годхикой. Причем я в большой степени уверен, что вы не сами случайно где-то нашли эту сутту, а прочитали это у кого-то из современных "протестантов", пытающихся опровергнуть те или иные положения традиционной тхеравады, большинство таких протестантов, известных мне по интернету - западного происхождения. 
Я уже написал, что не имею возражений на это, но в данной теме считаю это офтопиком.

P.S. По-моему, До, вы в данном случае не различаете две вещи:
1) констатацию факта, что между школами есть различия (или нет)
и
2)защиту положений той или иной школы, попытки доказать и опровергнуть те или иные положения и т.п..
Ответ на вопрос Dondhup'а по моему мнению предполагает 1) и я сразу предложил ограничиться 1). Вы же пытаетесь развернуть здесь же 2).

----------

Шавырин (23.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Существуют.


А какие школы нынче придерживаются взглядов чистой вайбхашики или саутрантики?

----------


## До

> вы-то стали писать *совсем о другом* - о том, что [COLOR="red"]вот пример, который якобы опровергает позицию тхеравады.


Я меня небыло и нет намерения опровергать _позицию тхеравады_, вы меня не так поняли.




> Мне промолчать и оставить ваши слова без ответа или, отвечая на ваше утверждение, продолжить офтопик?


Да как угодно. Я буду веровать, что сарвастивада очень незначительно отличается от тхеравады. Моё верование подкреплено какими-то там аргументами, которые я могу изложить, а могу и не излагать.

Кстати не совсем понятно почему эта тема тут оффтопик, ведь тема треда - вопросы "Тхеравадинам", а эта тема касается тхеравадинов.




> Именно это вы и делаете примером с тхерой Годхикой. Причем я в большой степени уверен, что вы не сами случайно где-то нашли эту сутту, а прочитали это у кого-то из современных "протестантов", пытающихся опровергнуть те или иные положения традиционной тхеравады, большинство таких протестантов, известных мне по интернету - западного происхождения.


Нет я сам нашёл, и не случайно, а вспомнил такой случай (он часто приводится в темах про суицид), современные протестанты меня не интересуют, опровергать тхераваду не входило в моё намерение.

Я еще раз - ни в коем случае не утверждаю, что различия нет, а только, что это различие не _значительное_, вы же его представляете как _дискредитирующее цель пути_ - если арахат может регрессировать, то нет смыла достигать арахатства - якобы именно в этом суть отличия от сарвастивады, и якобы сарвастивада придерживалась такой позиции.




> Я уже написал, что не имею возражений на это, но в данной теме считаю это офтопиком.


Это искажение моей позиции. У меня небыло намерения опровергать тхераваду.




> P.S. По-моему, До, вы в данном случае не различаете две вещи:
> 1) констатацию факта, что между школами есть различия (или нет) и 2)защиту положений той или иной школы, попытки доказать и опровергнуть те или иные положения и т.п..


Я признаю, что есть различия. А обсуждаю только насколько они глубокие. Зачем верить, что сарвастивада имела какие-то ужасные воззрения по сравнению с тхеравадой, если можно выяснить, что они были не столь ужасны? Если это не интересует, то можно и не обсуждать.




> Ответ на вопрос Dondhup'а по моему мнению предполагает 1) и я сразу предложил ограничиться 1). Вы же пытаетесь развернуть здесь же 2).


Вопрос Dondhup'а вообще не совпадает с первым постом треда, следовательно офтопик? Но совпадает с тем, что это вопросы к тхеравадинам, следовательно и другие участники тоже могут поднимать темы и это не будет оффтопиком?




> А какие школы нынче придерживаются взглядов чистой вайбхашики или саутрантики?


Разве речь шла о какой-то чистоте? Многие современные махаянские школы произошли от сарвастивады и развивают её взгляды, следовательно отноятся к _ветви_ сарвастивады, (более того говорят в Японии есть сарвастивадинский монастырь), Абхидхармакоша доступна для изучения *и* изучается в тибетских направлениях как базовый текст.

----------


## Топпер

> Да как угодно. Я буду веровать, что сарвастивада очень незначительно отличается от тхеравады. Моё верование подкреплено какими-то там аргументами, которые я могу изложить, а могу и не излагать.


Это дело хозяйское, во что и как веровать.

Но если речь, всё-таки о тхеравадинах то то, что для вас кажется незначительным, для нас кажется значительным.  Не зря же в теме привели пример Катаватху.



> Разве речь шла о какой-то чистоте? Многие современные махаянские школы произошли от сарвастивады и развивают её взгляды, следовательно отноятся к _ветви_ сарвастивады,


Конечно о чистоте. 
В противном случае можно договорится и до того, что христианство просто развивает мысли заложенные в Торе, и по сути Иудаизм и Христианство - совершенно одна религия. Тем более, что Пятикнижие изучают в христианских семинариях.

Дьявол, как известно, прячется в деталях. Иногда и незначительное нововведение делает всю Дхамму не истинной. Как например обсуждаемый вопрос про плоды Архатов.



> (более того говорят в Японии есть сарвастивадинский монастырь),


А вот это интересно. Не сможете подробнее написать? Какой Канон они используют и какую Винаю?



> Абхидхармакоша доступна для изучения *и* изучается в тибетских направлениях как базовый текст.


В семинариях тоже Дхаммападу читают. Только говорит ли это о верном понимании?

----------

AlekseyE (23.02.2009)

----------


## sergey

> Я еще раз - ни в коем случае не утверждаю, что различия нет, а только, что это различие не значительное, вы же его представляете как дискредитирующее цель пути - если арахат может регрессировать, то нет смыла достигать арахатства - якобы именно в этом суть отличия от сарвастивады, и якобы сарвастивада придерживалась такой позиции.


Я ничего не представляю, а привожу положение сарвастивады: архат может утерять плод архатства. Вы подтвердили, что в сарвастиваде так. В тхераваде принято не так.



> вы же его представляете как дискредитирующее цель пути


Это *вы* так оцениваете положение сарвастивады. Разве вы не знаете, что например в махаяне, которая, как вы сами пишете, принимает сарвастиваду как одно из своих учений, плод архатства вообще считается не конечным? Вы совершенно напрасно удивляетесь и кидаетесь защищать сарвастиваду от ее собственных положений. Разные представления о несовершенстве архатов существовали и в других школах. Ассаджи на форуме lioncity приводил (если не ошибаюсь, в этом месте, хотя м.б. и в другом) текст школы Mahisasaka (не знаю, как правильно читается по-русски), кажется вот по этой сейчас недоступной ссылке: http://santifm1.0.googlepages.com/th...sasakaversion)
Там говорилось, что после смерти Будды у Махакассапы помутился ум, возмутились страсти и т.п. (Я помню не дословно, но смысл помню, я собирался написать на одном из форумов сообщение на эту тему, но не написал)
В тхеравадинской Махапариниббана сутте приблизительно так говорится о монахах, еще не достигших освобождения:



> Услышавши весть, те из монахов, которые еще не освободились от страстей, ломали руки и рыдали, бросались на землю и катались из стороны в сторону, рыдая: "Слишком рано Благословенный ...


Про архатов же сказано:



> Но те из монахов, чьи страсти утихли, внимательные и осознанные, размышляли так: "Увы, мимолетно все сотворенное. Можно ли, чтобы рожденное, внутри себя несущее разрушение, не разрушилось никогда?"


Т.е. в тексте школы Mahisasaka архату Махакасьяпе приписывается то, что по тхераваде есть у не достигших освобождения, но нет у архатов. Так что разные взгляды на то, что такое плод архатства существовали.
Вы словами 



> вы же его представляете как дискредитирующее цель пути


спорите не со мной а с сарвастивадой.

Но я считаю, что это обсуждение - продолжение офтопика, уведение темы в сторону. Это не отвечает ни на первый вопрос темы, ни на вопрос Dondhup.



> Я меня небыло и нет намерения опровергать позицию тхеравады,


Не знаю, какое у вас было намерение, но на мои слова, что согласно тхераваде, архат не может утратить плод архатства, вы ответили



> Плюс, если вспомнить историю монаха Годхика, ведь он терял плод архатства несколько раз.


Я вам, кстати, привел объяснение из Аттхакатхи, т.е. традиционное тхеравадинское толкование, речь в сутте идет не об утрате плода архатства, а о достижении и отпадении от мирского   пребывания (или достижения - lokiyasamāpatti).

----------

Alert (23.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Ассаджи на форуме lioncity приводил текст школы Mahisasaka (не знаю, как правильно читается по-русски)


Махищасикха или Махишасиха, вроде бы по-русски  пишут.



> Но я считаю, что это обсуждение - продолжение офтопика, уведение темы в сторону. Это не отвечает ни на первый вопрос темы, на который по-моему частично ответил Zom теме, ни на вопрос Dondhup.


Да, давайте вернёмся к теме топика.

----------

Alert (23.02.2009), sergey (23.02.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

P.S

АБСОЛЮТНАЯ ИСТИНА

(ПАРАМАРТХАСАТЬЯ, ДЁНДАМ ДЕНПА)

            В буддизме Абсолютная Истина или Абсолютная Реальность означает окончательный пункт анализа, другими словами, наибольшее основание или фундаментальный элемент существования и переживания.

            Например, если взять глиняный горшок, то горшечник может сказать, что в абсолютном смысле это глина, ученый будет утверждать, что это собрание атомов. Если он будет более точным, то скажет, что сами атомы состоят из частиц, двигающихся в пространстве. Но даже это будет лишь грубым приближением к реальности. На сегодняшний день, в абсолютном смысле, атомарные частицы не могут точно идентифицироваться. Невозможно сказать, что это то или это, находится там или здесь, эти частицы должны выражаться в терминах вероятности. Несомненно, что через некоторое время ученые снова смогут так или иначе определить их.

            Точно также Абсолютная Истина представляется по разному для практикующих на различных уровнях. Также как это проявляется в переживании отдельного практикующего, это происходит исторически когда Буддийские Тексты появляются как последовательность в сторону все большего утончения учений.

ПОСЛЕДОВАТЕЛЬНЫЕ СТАДИИ МЕДИТАЦИИ НА ПУСТОТНОСТЬ

            В этой книге ключевые стадии буддийского переживания Абсолютной Истины Пустотности представлены в пяти частях;

            1) стадия Шраваков,

            2) стадия Читтаматры,

            3) стадия Сватантрика-Мадхьямаки,

            4) стадия Прасангика-Мадхьямаки,

            5) стадия Жентонг-Мадхьямаки.

            Хотя эти стадии названы именем буддийских школ, сформировавших эти взгляды, на самом деле это стадии в понимании развития пустотности.

            Здесь мы не входим в схоластику и философские дебаты о том как каждая школа вырабатывала свою систему. Дело в том, что эти стадии представляют четыре легко распознаваемых уровня в развитии от грубого знания к утончающемуся пониманию.

            В общем случае практикующему необходимо давать учение соответствующее его способностям и уровню понимания. Однако, за исключением одаренных практикующих, большинство людей не способны сразу понимать и практиковать наиболее тонкие и глубокие учения о пустотности. Вместо этого они должны развиваться через серию стадий начиная с наиболее базового учения; также как в школе начинают с первого класса, а затем постепенно продвигаются дальше. Например, в случае с узким техническим предметом, невозможно понять подробные объяснения специалистов не зная прежде основных принципов. Точно также, в высшей степени маловероятно, что некто достигнет полного понимания наиболее глубоких учений Будды не пройдя предварительно через последовательные этапы ведущие к этому.

            Можно сравнить “Последовательные стадии медитации на пустотность” со стадиями очистительного процесса золотой руды. Первые стадии процесса это нечто грубое но, не смотря на это, эффективное. На дальнейших стадиях золото все больше и больше очищается пока наконец не появляется полностью очищенный слиток. Здесь золото сравнивается с самой Абсолютной Истиной Пустотности.

            Другой пример того как стадии медитации представляют последовательность от грубого к тонкому - это человек, которого инструктируют как найти иголку на горе. Вначале необходимо знать то где находится гора и для этого необходима крупномасштабная карта. Когда гора найдена - нужна карта с масштабом поменьше для того чтобы найти точное местоположение. Она (иголка) может, например, лежать недалеко от большой скалы. Приближаясь к горе можно увидеть определенное дерево под которым лежит искомое. Подойдя к дереву необходимо указать точное место. И наконец своими собственными глазами вы видите это. Точно также ранние стадии медитации все ближе и ближе подводят к истинной реализации Пустотности, и наконец, это уже можно увидеть посредством своего прямого восприятия.

----------


## До

> Это дело хозяйское, во что и как веровать.


Совершенно точно.




> Но если речь, всё-таки о тхеравадинах то то, что для вас кажется незначительным, для нас кажется значительным.  Не зря же в теме привели пример Катаватху.


Мне не _кажется_, а имею аргументы, тоесть стараюсь основываться на знании. А вот вам как раз _кажется_.




> Конечно о чистоте.


Мы различаем в треде понятия _школа_ и _направление_ (ветвь).




> В противном случае можно договорится и до того, что христианство просто развивает мысли заложенные в Торе, и по сути Иудаизм и Христианство - совершенно одна религия. Тем более, что Пятикнижие изучают в христианских семинариях.


Извините, про христианство - это не ко мне.




> Дьявол, как известно, прячется в деталях.


В деталях, которые вам не известны и которые вы знать не хотите, правильно понимаю?




> Иногда и незначительное нововведение делает всю Дхамму не истинной.


Не "незначительное нововведение делает дхамму не истинной", а нововведение _кажущееся невежде_ незначительным может делать дхамму не истинной. Однако для знающего человека это нововведение не _кажется_ незначительным, а он может ясно _видеть_ его важным и сущностным, так как хорошо понимает. Так же он понимает почему именно оно важное и сущностное и почему делает всю дхамму не истинной. И может объяснить это. Это отличается от голословных утверждений.




> Как например обсуждаемый вопрос про плоды Архатов.


Разве утверждается, что именно *это* положение про архатов сделало *всю* дхарму сарвастивадинов *не истинной*?




> А вот это интересно. Не сможете подробнее написать? Какой Канон они используют и какую Винаю?


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9A%D1%83%D1%81%D1%8F




> Абхидхармакоша доступна для изучения и изучается в тибетских направлениях *как базовый текст*.
> 			
> 		
> 
> В семинариях тоже Дхаммападу читают. Только говорит ли это о верном понимании?


"Как базовый текст" заметили? Например, какой-то текст может изучаться как текст школы оппонентов, для его опровержения, а какой-то текст может изучаться как верный текст собственной школы.

----------


## Топпер

> Мне не _кажется_, а имею аргументы, тоесть стараюсь основываться на знании. А вот вам как раз _кажется_.


Это не более, чем ваше видение. Что вы чтото там знаете. Вы даже не тхеравадин.  О чём вы спорите, если даже истинную Дхамму от не истинной не смогли отличить?



> В деталях, которые вам не известны и которые вы знать не хотите, правильно понимаю?


Ещё раз: различие понимания плода Архатства - это не детали. Для меня даже одного этого достаточно. 



> Не "незначительное нововведение делает дхамму не истинной", а нововведение _кажущееся невежде_ незначительным может делать дхамму не истинной.


ДО, вы слишком много на себя берёте.



> Однако для знающего человека это нововведение не _кажется_ незначительным, а он может ясно _видеть_ его важным и сущностным, так как хорошо понимает. Так же он понимает почему именно оно важное и сущностное и почему делает всю дхамму не истинной. И может объяснить это. Это отличается от голословных утверждений.


Здесь нет голословных утверждений. В Палийском Каноне нет деления Архатов на тех, кто отпадает и тех, кто не отпадает. Этого достаточно.

Если будете продолжать офтопить в теме. Тему закрою.

----------


## До

> Это не более, чем ваше видение. Что вы чтото там знаете. Вы даже не тхеравадин.  О чём вы спорите, если даже истинную Дхамму от не истинной не смогли отличить?


О предмете спора. Зачем мне быть тхеравадином, чтоб что-то знать о сарвастиваде? Укажите где в данной дискуссии я не смог отличить истинную дхамму от не истинной?

Я не писал ничего плохого о тхераваде, не делал ложных утверждений и старался не ошибаться. Что же не так я сделал? Нельзя проводить сравнение положений саутрантики с положениями тхеравады?




> В деталях, которые вам не известны и которые вы знать не хотите, правильно понимаю?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ещё раз: различие понимания плода Архатства - это не детали. Для меня даже одного этого достаточно.


Имелось ввиду детали *в чем именно* сущность различия, подробности. А не то, что различное понимание архатства, это неважные детали. Я же как раз имел ввиду, что детали важны.




> ДО, вы слишком много на себя берёте.


Что не так я сказал?

У меня нет никакой враждебности к тхераваде, ни к тхеравадинам, ни наамерения или желания что-то исказить или опровергнуть в тхераваде, не понимаю почему возникает такая враждебность?

Я обсуждал тему с теми кому как мне казалось интересно её обсуждать. Тем кому она не интересна я её не навязывал и навязываю.




> Здесь нет голословных утверждений. В Палийском Каноне нет деления Архатов на тех, кто отпадает и тех, кто не отпадает. Этого достаточно.


Я разве утверждал, что есть?




> Если будете продолжать офтопить в теме. Тему закрою.


Какова тема этого треда, если не секрет?

----------


## Топпер

> Имелось ввиду детали *в чем именно* сущность различия, подробности. А не то, что различное понимание архатства, это неважные детали. Я же как раз имел ввиду, что детали важны.


Ок.
Тогда достаточно констатации факта, что с т.з. Тхеравады различий с саутрантикой хватает на то, чтобы считать её другой школой.



> Я разве утверждал, что есть?


Это вытекает из вашего посыла, что различий немного.



> Какова тема этого треда, если не секрет?


Вот

----------


## До

> Тогда достаточно констатации факта, что с т.з. Тхеравады различий с саутрантикой хватает на то, чтобы считать её другой школой.


Никто не считал их одной школой.

К слову хочу задать вопрос по вашему утверждению:



> _Иногда и незначительное нововведение делает всю Дхамму не истинной._


1. Если есть вера, что некоторые виды архатов могут отпадать от своего плода, если не поддерживают его, то разве это делает _дисциплину_ не приносящей благого плода?
2. В тхераваде у некоторых есть мнение, что достижение джханы _обязательно_ для достижения освобождения. Разве это не важное различие воззрений? Значит ли это, что у одной из этих фракций _вся Дхамма не истинна_?




> Это вытекает из вашего посыла, что различий немного.


Не должно вытекать.




> Вот


А как же вопрос Dondup'а?

----------


## Aleksey L.

> А так правила устанавливал он сам, без всяких просьб, когда видел проблемные ситуации. Первым правилом, если не ошибаюсь, стал запрет на сексуальную активность, когда один из монахов продолжал отошения с женой, будучи монахом.


Почтенный Удайин
http://www.uic.ssu.samara.ru/buddhis...da/udayin.html

я вот удивляюсь, откуда детям (будующим продолжателям традиции) браться, если не рождаться в семьях брамина или в иных благих для обучения семьях. 

вот вы, скажем, не оставите детей, которые способны перенять вашу харизму и опыт, а всякие ракшасы и муслимы, особо не задумываясь, наплодят толпу непойми кого. а потом эта толпа разрушит очередную Наланду, которую так тщательно культивировали. Замкнутый круг.

----------


## Топпер

У Zom(а) есть ребёнок.

----------


## Aleksey L.

:Smilie:  будет кому продолжить традицию

----------


## Zom

> вот вы, скажем, не оставите детей, которые способны перенять вашу харизму и опыт, а всякие ракшасы и муслимы, особо не задумываясь, наплодят толпу непойми кого. а потом эта толпа разрушит очередную Наланду, которую так тщательно культивировали. Замкнутый круг.


У.. за тхеравадинов-то вы не беспокойтесь, они знают как размножаться -)
Например, как недавно выяснилось, у почтенного монаха Бханте Удона из нашей Вихары, если мне не изменяет память, 26 родных и сводных братьев и сестёр! -)

----------

Aleksey L. (23.02.2009), Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Норбу

извините, но тхеравадины пока круче и обстоятельны и логичны!

----------


## PampKin Head

> извините, но тхеравадины пока круче и обстоятельны и логичны!


Это потому что закончившие тот же КИБИ в Дели на этом форуме не пишут.  :Wink:

----------


## Zom

не волнуйтесь, каждый когда-нибудь станет тхеравадином

-)

----------

Alert (24.02.2009), Bob (04.10.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.02.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

и уедет в Индию/Непал

----------


## Alert

> не волнуйтесь, каждый когда-нибудь станет тхеравадином-)


Сам никогда не думал, что стану. Главное препятствие - сектарность, ограниченность одной традицией, незнание и нежелание изучать другие. Когда это проходит, автоматически становишься тхеравадином!  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (04.10.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Не стоит излишне очаровываться, чтобы потом не разочаровываться.

"Будьте себе островом" (с)

----------

Илия (24.02.2009), Шавырин (24.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> не волнуйтесь, каждый когда-нибудь станет тхеравадином
> 
> -)


Я постараюсь никогда не стать - это падения Бодхисаттвы

----------

Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Сам никогда не думал, что стану. Главное препятствие - сектарность, ограниченность одной традицией, незнание и нежелание изучать другие. Когда это проходит, автоматически становишься тхеравадином!


Поскольку местные тхеравадины считают всех последователей тибетских школ сектантами и еретиками, которые для практик в тхераваде ДОЛЖНЫ ОТКАЗАТЬСЯ ОТ ПРИБЕЖИЩА, полученного в Махаяне,  то кто б говорил о сектантстве?

----------

Дмитрий Певко (24.02.2009), куру хунг (24.02.2009), Мошэ (21.03.2011), Этэйла (24.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> извините, но тхеравадины пока круче и обстоятельны и логичны!


Я логики особой не вижу, скорее не понимание некоторыми "теоретиков" от тхеравадады, изучающих Дхарму по книжкам, даже основ Учения.
И прикрытие этого непонимания длинными цитатами из сутр.
Правда не только у "тхеравадинов".

У меня нет времени сил и желания спорить с теми кто не может в данный момент понять.

----------


## До

Кстати досточтимый Бхиккху Бодхи, известный своими преводами Типитаки, живет и учит в _махаянском_ монастыре.



> He currently *resides at Chuang Yen Monastery and teaches there* and at Bodhi Monastery. He is currently the *chairman of Yin Shun Foundation*.
> -- http://www.bodhimonastery.net/Monast...kkhubodhi.html


Топпер, отличает ли он "_истинную Дхамму от не истинной_"?

----------

Tong Po (26.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Кстати досточтимый Бхиккху Бодхи, известный своими преводами Типитаки, живет и учит в _махаянском_ монастыре.
> 
> Топпер, отличает ли он "_истинную Дхамму от не истинной_"?


Это замечательный пример для всех, Ерш мне то же рассказывал про Учителей линии Тхеравада которые терпимо относятся к Махаяне.

----------

Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Zom

> Я постараюсь никогда не стать - это падения Бодхисаттвы


Не волнуйтесь, бодхисаттва тоже когда-нибудь станет тхеравадином (правда очень нескоро) -)))




> Кстати досточтимый Бхиккху Бодхи, известный своими преводами Типитаки, живет и учит в махаянском монастыре. 
> 
> Это замечательный пример для всех, Ерш мне то же рассказывал про Учителей линии Тхеравада которые терпимо относятся к Махаяне.


И это не мешает ему писать критические эссе в адрес Махаяны.
Если кто не помнит, я переводил и публиковал здесь на форуме некоторое время тому назад -)


Достопочтенный Па Аук Саядо тоже очень терпимо относится к махаянистам - более того, у него много махаянистских учеников.
Но вот только никакие концепции махаяны он не принимает и учит строго по Тхераваде - и даже не просто строго - а мега-ортодоксально.
А, к примеру, если на период обучения приезжают махаянские монахи (например, из Кореи), то он просит их перестригаться в Тхераваду (пусть даже на время). Махаянских монахинь не просит (ибо, разумеется, не признаёт их как монахинь). Но ко всем относится с большим уважением.

----------


## До

> Махаянских монахинь не просит (*ибо, разумеется, не признаёт их как монахинь*).


Наверное потому что не имеет права принимать в монашки?

----------


## Echo

Споры между представителями традиции имхо вести бессмысленно. Если тхеравадин поймет и проникнется идеями махаяны, то ему ничего не останется как стать махаянистом.  
Раз он тхеравадин, значит уже сделал свой осознанный выбор.
Если человек уже выбрал себе религию незачем пытаться его переубедить. Вообще миссионерство это не от желания блага, а обычный эгоизм.
Поэтому хорошо бы было если руководство форума озвучит свою позицию по поводу аутентичности традиций и внесет соответствующие поправки в правила.
Межтрадиционный дискус в специальном разделе - только на пользу, а постоянные стычки в разных темах по поводу и без - ни о чем.

----------

Дмитрий Певко (24.02.2009), Илия (27.02.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Наверное потому что не имеет права принимать в монашки?


-) Ну почему - он имеет права принять в ...как их там в бирме называют - ну вообщем аналог мейчи в Тайланде - такие женщины с 8 обетами, носят розовые робы, тивору и зонты. И за подаянием даже кажется ходят (но точно не уверен).

----------


## Zom

> Споры между представителями традиции имхо вести бессмысленно.


Споры это как интернет. Может быть очень полезным, а может быть очень вредным. Вопрос в отношении. Либо спор ведётся с целью получить информацию, аргументацию и разъяснения, и так далее, либо же проистекает благодаря желанию выпячить или наоборот защитить свои всяческие привязанности, к мнениям, к учителям и т.д.

Вот кстати очень интересная ситауция - поначалу человек приходит, читает весь этот сыр-бор, и ему вообщем-то всё равно. Он просто слушает аргументы одних, затем других.. потом третьих. А потом складывает для себя мнение - ditthi, и сразу начинает к ним цепляться, выбирает традицию и тэ дэ, и теперь уже не может вот так вот просто и беспристрастно относиться ко всему этому сыру-бору, про который ещё недавно читал с абсолютной непредвзятостью. Хороший момент чтобы обратить внимание на то, как работает ум, м? Тоже по-своему практика.

----------

Илия (27.02.2009), Мефодий (24.02.2009)

----------


## sergey

> А, к примеру, если на период обучения приезжают махаянские монахи (например, из Кореи), то он просит их перестригаться в Тхераваду (пусть даже на время).


Zom, можно подробнее, откуда эти сведения, у меня сложилось впечатление, что если махаянские монахи *хотят* принять тхеравадинское пострижение, они должны снять сначала махаянское. Но они не обязаны для прохождения ретрита принимать пострижение в тхераваде, а могут оставаться себе махаянскими монахами. Но может быть я неправильно понял.

----------


## Zom

> Zom, можно подробнее, откуда эти сведения, у меня сложилось впечатление, что если махаянские монахи хотят принять тхеравадинское пострижение, они должны снять сначала махаянское. Но они не обязаны для прохождения ретрита принимать пострижение в тхераваде, а могут оставаться себе махаянскими монахами. Но может быть я неправильно понял.


Я имел в виду если приезжают на обучение в общем смысле - под учительство. Разумеется они должны перестригаться. А если просто на ретрит - то да, наверное это не обязательно. Ретрит прошёл - уехал, никаких делов -)

----------


## Аминадав

> А, к примеру, если на период обучения приезжают махаянские монахи (например, из Кореи), то он просит их перестригаться в Тхераваду (пусть даже на время). Махаянских монахинь не просит (ибо, разумеется, не признаёт их как монахинь).


Откуда информация по этим двум пунктам?

На этой странице указывается, что в монастыре Па Ок жили махаянские монахи:
http://www.paauk.org/files/history_of_pa_auk.htm

----------


## Zom

см. #72

----------


## Поляков

> И это не мешает ему писать критические эссе в адрес Махаяны.


Пилит сук, на котором сидит?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dondhup

"Не волнуйтесь, бодхисаттва тоже когда-нибудь станет тхеравадином (правда очень нескоро) -)))"
Вы судя по всему не понимаете кто такой Бодхисаттва и чем он отличается от практиков Малой колесницы к которой судя по поставленным целям - достижение Архатсва -  принадлежит тхеравада.

----------


## Dondhup

Для махаяниста длительное общение с тхеравадинами может судя по примеру этого форума привести к коренному падению.

Кстати те кто подвигают его к такому падению ровно как и к отказу от Прибежища совершают не меньший грех.

----------


## Иван Ран

Вот тебе и толерантность, беру свои слова обратно, Dondhup. 
Всех в ад! Молодец, тупо, но зато честно.

----------


## Zom

> Пилит сук, на котором сидит?


Наверное у него есть другой, запасной сук -)))




> Вы судя по всему не понимаете кто такой Бодхисаттва


Бодхисаттва - омрачённое существо, длительным образом накапливающее должное количество парамит (духовных совершенств) чтобы через энное количество перерождений в подходящий момент стать Буддой - учителем богов и людей. 




> Для махаяниста длительное общение с тхеравадинами может судя по примеру этого форума привести к коренному падению.
> Кстати те кто подвигают его к такому падению ровно как и к отказу от Прибежища совершают не меньший грех.


Ну это вы зря так. Вы вот нас в грехах обвиняете, а ведь если из нашего воза смотреть, то и вы точно таким же образом не меньший грех совершаете (понимаете о чём я?). Поэтому давайте конструктивно - есть некоторые положения, есть аргументы. Вот как в соседней теме о прекращении сознания, например.
Тхеравадины, как видите, как правило ссылаются на палийский канон, который считают словом Будды. А также на канонические комментарии, в худшем случае - на лекции современных учителей. Плюс используют собранные к настоящему моменту научные исторические и буддологические сведения. Вы в свою очередь тоже можете ссылаться на махаянские сутры или тантры - только в этом случае, если возникнут явные противоречия, потребуется провести исследовательскую работу на предмет аргументации - почему имеется противоречние, разрешимо ли оно, как это трактует та или иная традиция, а также как эти трактовки увязываются с остальными аспектами учения. Тогда это будет разговор по-делу, и, кстати, весьма полезное занятие на предмет "кто прав, а кто ошибается".

----------

AlekseyE (24.02.2009), Alert (24.02.2009), Bob (29.10.2009), Иван Ран (24.02.2009), Шавырин (24.02.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Тогда это будет разговор по-делу, и, кстати, весьма полезное занятие на предмет "кто прав, а кто ошибается".


Помоему всё сведётся к следующему: 

_- я верю в это
- а я верю в то._ 

Но в любом случае, это лучше нежели друг друга в грешники записывать, хоть какая-та позитивная мыслительная работа (до момента аргумента-веры конечно)

----------

Шавырин (24.02.2009)

----------


## AlekseyE

По моему этот топик стоило бы вообще закрыть, а лучше удалить т. к. дальнейшее обсуждение приведет только к взаимным обвинениям и перепалкам. На мой взгляд ответы на вопрос топикстартера были даны в полной мере, что тут еще обсуждать?

----------


## Гьямцо

> По моему этот топик стоило бы вообще закрыть, а лучше удалить т. к. дальнейшее обсуждение приведет только к взаимным обвинениям и перепалкам. На мой взгляд ответы на вопрос топикстартера были даны в полной мере, что тут еще обсуждать?


К сожалению, это не так. Если бы представители Тхеравады все-таки потрудились хоть как-то описать философское воззрение, которого они придерживаются, многие вопросы во многих темах отпали бы сами собой.

А то пока как в анекдоте: "Василий Иванович, вы за большевиков али за коммунистов?"

----------

Дондог (05.08.2011)

----------


## Zom

> К сожалению, это не так. Если бы представители Тхеравады все-таки потрудились хоть как-то описать философское воззрение, которого они придерживаются, многие вопросы во многих темах отпали бы сами собой.


Так вам давали уже ссылку на философские воззрения.
Почитайте уже и многие вопросы отпадут:
http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/71/.../1007129a1.htm

Написано как я понимаю практически верно. Только в паре пунктов там есть у меня вопросы, а так всё верно вроде бы, хорошая статья. Интересно кто автор...




> Помоему всё сведётся к следующему: 
> 
> - я верю в это
> - а я верю в то.


Не скажите. Весьма многие вопросы можно разобрать без этого аргумента.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Удалять не надо, а закрыть пора бы, ибо всё свелось к банальной драке.

----------

AlekseyE (24.02.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/71/.../1007129a1.htm
> 
> Написано как я понимаю практически верно. Только в паре пунктов там есть у меня вопросы, а так всё верно вроде бы, хорошая статья. Интересно кто автор...


А что за вопросы? Если касается каких-то дат, то неинтересно  :Smilie:

----------


## Гьямцо

> Так вам давали уже ссылку на философские воззрения.
> Почитайте уже и многие вопросы отпадут:
> http://www.krugosvet.ru/articles/71/.../1007129a1.htm
> Написано как я понимаю практически верно. Только в паре пунктов там есть у меня вопросы, а так всё верно вроде бы, хорошая статья. Интересно кто автор...


То есть *воззрение Тхеравады* изложено в интернет-статье, написанной неизвестно кем? Ну знаете, всего ожидал, но такого...

Теперь понятно, почему существуют подобные мнения



> В других существующих школах к этому делу ноль внимания. Может оно и правильно? Ведь достичь освобождения можно и без философий.


Потрясающе.

----------


## Dondhup

> Удалять не надо, а закрыть пора бы, ибо всё свелось к банальной драке.


Мне кажется всем последователям различных линий  Махаяны полезно знать что русские  последователи линии Тхеравады считают нас еретиками и не-буддистами, которые могу достичь Освобождения только отказавшись от Махаянского Прибежища и приняв Прибежище в Тхераваде и что Путь Бодхисаттвы несравнимо ниже Пути Архатов и Пратьека-Будд.

Я исказил факты?

----------

Аньезка (25.02.2009), Дондог (05.08.2011), Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Zom

> То есть воззрение Тхеравады изложено в интернет-статье, написанной неизвестно кем? Ну знаете, всего ожидал, но такого...


Вы не ожидайте, а почитайте статью. Написана она на должном уровне.
А если спрашиваете про какой-то конкретный вопрос, то формулируйте его, и будет вам на него отмечено. А то отмахиваетесь какими-то там заоблачными воззрениями. 
Тхеравада не занималась сотворением собственных философских воззрений. Она опровергала ложные мнения о Дхамме, и ещё 300 лет назад на буддийском соборе была на сей счёт собрана целая книга Катаватху. Тхеравада всегда была школой, охраняющей Дхамму Будды. Она не выдвигала каких-то "своих идей", а лишь опровергала неправильные и в этом и состоит её "воззрение".




> Я исказил факты?


Исказили. Во-первых, ещё раз повторюсь, что вся Тхеравада *всегда* считала "еретиками" все иные направления, если уж хотите в таких выражениях -) Такова история, с которой следует ознакомиться каждому, кто интересуется буддизмом. В книге Катаватху, которой почти 2300 лет как раз излагаются все еретические воззрения и даются на них опровержения.
Во-вторых, Тхеравада не расставляет по степени крутизны пути бодхисаттв или не-бодхисаттв. Этим занимаются в Махаяне. А в Тхераваде все усилия направлены на достижения Просветления - и чем раньше оно наступит, тем лучше.

----------

Alert (24.02.2009), Bob (29.10.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.02.2009), Хайам (24.02.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

"Исказили. Во-первых, ещё раз повторюсь, что вся Тхеравада *всегда* считала "еретиками" все иные направления, если уж хотите в таких выражениях -) Такова история, с которой следует ознакомиться каждому, кто интересуется буддизмом. В книге Катаватху, которой почти 2300 лет как раз излагаются все еретические воззрения и даются на них опровержения.
Во-вторых, Тхеравада не расставляет по степени крутизны пути бодхисаттв или не-бодхисаттв. Этим занимаются в Махаяне. А в Тхераваде все усилия направлены на достижения Просветления - и чем раньше оно наступит, тем лучше.[/QUOTE]

В тибетском буддизме подобные взгляды относят к сектантским.
Например если некто утверждает что только школа гелуг ведет к Просветлению а кагью или ньингма нет  и будет ругать эти школы, он тем самым порочит всех реализованных Учителей линии кагью и ньингма. Или наоборот такое будет утверждать кагьюпинец или ньингмапинец в отношении сакья или гелуг - то же самое.

Исходя из такого подхода я считал практику в линии тхервада полезной для живых существ соответствующего уровня, но сектантский подход - это чрезвычайно печально. Считать только свою линии правильной, настаивать на оставлении Обетов Бодхисаттвы и Прибежища!

Интересно дост. Топпер то же отказался от Обетов Бодхисаттвы и уважаемый  Модератор БФ? Ведь раньше они практиковали в гелуг?

"Не волнуйтесь, бодхисаттва тоже когда-нибудь станет тхеравадином (правда очень нескоро) -)))" - Ваши слова.

----------

Pema Sonam (25.02.2009), Дондог (05.08.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

> Вот тебе и толерантность, беру свои слова обратно, Dondhup. 
> Всех в ад! Молодец, тупо, но зато честно.


Процитируйте пожалуйста, где я писал про ад.
Вы судя по всему считаете мои слова тупыми, я правильно понял?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Мне кажется всем последователям различных линий Махаяны полезно знать что русские последователи линии Тхеравады считают нас еретиками и не-буддистами


Не вижу в этом никакой пользы. Мне лично давно пофиг, что о моей практике и учителях думают другие. Но проблема в том, что всё это декларируется на вроде бы общебуддийском форуме, правила которого не одобряют критику других буддийских традиций. ИМХО, это выставляет русскоговорящих буддистов в дурацком свете.

Заметьте, со стороны махаянцев никакой критики тхеравады отродясь не было. Вся наша вина заключается в том, что мы называем себя "великой колесницей" и *для себя* выстраиваем определённую иерархию учений. Русским тхеравадинам это почему-то не даёт покоя, что говорит о плодах практики больше, чем все чужие цитаты вместе взятые. Само существование Махаяны приводит ум в такое беспокойство, что не упускается ни одного случая пустить шпильку или устроить многостраничную потасовку. Я не говорю уже о результатах такого подхода на форуме, который и без того больше похож на боксёрский ринг. Но как это сказывается на духовной практике?..

Вот со мной всё понятно: я многогрешный мирянин. Работа связана с компом и интернетом, в одиночку делаю журнал на 40 полос, часто засиживаюсь перед монитором до поздней ночи. Вся моя практика - получасовой тун и гуру-йога (когда я о ней помню). Ну ещё чтение мантр коту. Могу читать форум, иногда писать. Но что делает здесь целыми днями *монах* Топпер? Извините за нескромный вопрос, конечно. В чём зримый плод практики "тхеравады по-российски" — порывы бороться с "ересью" в интернете?

----------

Dondhup (24.02.2009), Echo (24.02.2009), Pema Sonam (25.02.2009), Аминадав (24.02.2009), Аньезка (25.02.2009), Дондог (05.08.2011), Мошэ (21.03.2011), Норбу (24.02.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> Процитируйте пожалуйста, где я писал про ад.
> Вы судя по всему считаете мои слова тупыми, я правильно понял?


Я нигде не писал, что вы писали про ад. 
Я считаю высказывание о том, что всё духовенство Тхеравады - грешники, тупым высказыванием.

----------

Хайам (24.02.2009)

----------


## Zom

> В тибетском буддизме подобные взгляды относят к сектантским.
> Например если некто утверждает что только школа гелуг ведет к Просветлению а кагью или ньингма нет и будет ругать эти школы, он тем самым порочит всех реализованных Учителей линии кагью и ньингма. Или наоборот такое будет утверждать кагьюпинец или ньингмапинец в отношении сакья или гелуг - то же самое.
> 
> Исходя из такого подхода я считал практику в линии тхервада полезной для живых существ соответствующего уровня, но сектантский подход - это чрезвычайно печально. Считать только свою линии правильной, настаивать на оставлении Обетов Бодхисаттвы и Прибежища!


Вы конечно простите, но увы, иначе быть никогда не могло и не может.
Почему не может? Потому что доктрины Тхеравады и Махаяны (а уж тем более тибетского буддизма) разительно отличаются и если можно сказать что в 4 школах тибетского буддизма суть всё это одно и то же просто разными словами и под разными углами, то когда мы плюсуем сюда ещё Тхераваду, то это попросу *не представляется возможным* [так говорить]. Я удивлён, что вы это для себя поняли только сейчас. 




> Заметьте, со стороны махаянцев никакой критики тхеравады отродясь не было. Вся наша вина заключается в том, что мы называем себя "великой колесницей" и для себя выстраиваем определённую иерархию учений. Русским тхеравадинам это почему-то не даёт покоя, что говорит о плодах практики больше, чем все чужие цитаты вместе взятые. Само существование Махаяны приводит ум в такое беспокойство, что не упускается ни одного случая пустить шпильку или устроить многостраничную потасовку.


Обратите внимание, что если что и подвергается критике, то исключительно доктринальные положения, и это правильно и это нормально. Более того, они не голословны, а почти всегда сопровождаются каноническими подтверждениями - что, кстати, даёт вам всем возможность увидеть "другую сторону медали", которая лежит за пределами тибетских учений. Я считаю, что это очень позитивный момент, если учитывать то, что буддизм Тхеравады практически неизвестен в России и только-только начинает набирать своих последователей.

----------

Bob (04.10.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати досточтимый Бхиккху Бодхи, известный своими преводами Типитаки, живет и учит в _махаянском_ монастыре.
> 
> Топпер, отличает ли он "_истинную Дхамму от не истинной_"?


То, что он живёт в махаянском монастыре - очень плохо.

----------

Bob (04.10.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.02.2009), Zom (24.02.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

*Дмитрий Кармапенко*, я как человек не находящийся в чьём-либо лагере, могу беспристрастно сказать, что вы очень сейчас предвзято написали. Про то, что Тхераваду никто здесь не задевает, это просто смешно (один Dondhup, чего стоит). А постоянное ваше подчёркивание существования какой-то драки на БФ, лишь приводит к ощущение что эта драка действительно происходит, чего пока нет. 
И заметьте всё-таки сами, что придирки в большинстве своём идут со стороны "тибетцев", мол, "почему это эти хинаисты считают свою религию более правильной, чем нашу, как они не могут понять что махаяна, всё-таки не зря называется великой колесницей". Хотя в этой теме, тхеравадины тоже накосячили с фразами наподобие той, что _все станут в итоге тхеравадинами_

----------

Alert (24.02.2009), Bob (29.10.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.02.2009), Хайам (25.02.2009)

----------


## Zom

Это была шутошная фраза (в ответ на эту), правда видимо этот юмор не все поняли ;-/

----------

Alert (25.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Заметьте, со стороны махаянцев никакой критики тхеравады отродясь не было. Вся наша вина заключается в том, что мы называем себя "великой колесницей" и *для себя* выстраиваем определённую иерархию учений. Русским тхеравадинам это почему-то не даёт покоя, что говорит о плодах практики больше, чем все чужие цитаты вместе взятые


Дмитрий, вы видимо забыли, какое отношение было к тхеравадинам (не только на форуме, а вообще в русском буддизме) ещё несколько лет назад.



> Но что делает здесь целыми днями *монах* Топпер? Извините за нескромный вопрос, конечно.


Монахам нельзя находится на буддийском форуме? 



> В чём зримый плод практики "тхеравады по-российски" — порывы бороться с "ересью" в интернете?


Зримый плод - увеличение интереса к Дхамме. Если сравнить количество тхеравадинов 10 лет назад и сейчас, прогресс налицо.

----------

Alert (24.02.2009), Bob (04.10.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.02.2009), Хайам (25.02.2009)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Империя наносит ответный удар?  :Smilie:  Это основная мотивация?
Монахам можно находиться где угодно, вопрос в том, что они успевают практиковать.

----------

Аньезка (25.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Империя наносит ответный удар?  Это основная мотивация?


Скорее демонстрация непостоянства. Маятник качнулся в другую сторону.



> Монахам можно находиться где угодно, вопрос в том, что они успевают практиковать.


По мере сил, по мере сил.

----------

Bob (04.10.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.02.2009), Хайам (25.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Вообще, года полтора назад мы с Дондупом сошлись, вроде как, на мысли, что у каждой традиции есть свои неотменяемые ограничения.
Как Ваджраяна не может признать Тхераваду равной, ибо при таком признании сама Алмазная колесница исчезнет, так и Тхеравада не может признать истинными школами Махаяну. Ибо тогда исчезнет Путь Старцев.

Искусство взаимодействия буддистов в том и состоит, что нам необходимо осознавать все неотменяемые противоречия, но при этом, работать бок о бок.

Если убрать все противоречия, то в итоге то, что останется не будет ни Тхеравадой ни Ваджраяной.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.02.2009), Raudex (28.02.2009), Аминадав (24.02.2009), Норбу (25.02.2009), Поляков (25.02.2009)

----------


## Иван Ран

> работать бок о бок.


как лебедь, рак и щука

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.02.2009), Хайам (25.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> как лебедь, рак и щука


Не совсем. 
Есть масса направлений, где мы вполне успешно можем действовать сообща. 
Например, мы собираемся вместе с Дацаном делать декаду буддийской культуры в июне.
Или помогать общинами буддистам. Это тоже в наших силах.

Мы не можем делать совместно некоторые действия, ограниченные доктринально. Например, проводить совместные Упосаты с тибетскими монахами. Но также и тибетские монахи не могут проводить тантрические практики совместно с тхеравадинами.

А запрет на совместное проживание есть, как у тхеравадинских монахов, так и у ваджраянских.

----------


## Alert

Да уж, БФ весьма заразная штука, сколько народу отрекались и зарекались от него. Но все кроме Банзая вернулись, некоторые ну очень быстро.  :Smilie:  Предлагаю в число монашеских обетов тхеравады добавить спецобет насчет БФ, по просьбе представителей махаяны, а то дисбаланс получается.  :Smilie: 

Наблюдаемой здесь эмоциональности и даже "панике" у представителей махаяны существует простое объяснение. Слова Будды (исторически первые и неискаженные дальнейшими интерпретациями) будучи простыми и глубокими, действуют на подсознательном уровне, минуя "логику", традиционные ограничения, "начитанность" и пр. Эти слова сами по себе обладают огромной силой убеждения. Постепенно все заученные положения расшатываются и выявляются их внутренние противоречия. Это и вызывает подобную реакцию, особенно когда есть сильные личные привязанности к учителям. У меня лично не было особенных привязанностей к ТБ и учителям, поэтому я прошел этот этап безболезненно. Чего и всем желаю.  :Smilie: 

Дабы избежать кривотолков, заявляю, что вышенаписанное является моим личным мнением и не требует подтверждения сутрами, комментариями и авторитетами.

----------

Bob (04.10.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (25.02.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Наблюдаемой здесь эмоциональности и даже "панике" у представителей махаяны существует простое объяснение. Слова Будды (исторически первые и неискаженные дальнейшими интерпретациями) будучи простыми и глубокими, действуют на подсознательном уровне, минуя "логику", традиционные ограничения, "начитанность" и пр. Эти слова сами по себе обладают огромной силой убеждения. Постепенно все заученные положения расшатываются и выявляются их внутренние противоречия. Это и вызывает подобную реакцию, особенно когда есть сильные личные привязанности к учителям. У меня лично не было особенных привязанностей к ТБ и учителям, поэтому я прошел этот этап безболезненно. Чего и всем желаю.


А меня последний год в Гелуг очень ломало.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> У меня лично не было особенных привязанностей к ТБ и учителям, поэтому я прошел этот этап безболезненно. Чего и всем желаю.


Вот ещё одно ну очень уважительное мнение... У меня совершенно другая оценка, более того, я окончательно укрепился в мысли, что...  :Cool:

----------

Дондог (05.08.2011)

----------


## PampKin Head

Резун-"Суворов" нервно грызет ногти в уголке от такой благообразной картины. 
...
Тема то обычная: бывшие обиды (а вот тут тхеравадинов обижали); недостаток знаний базовых текстов Махаяны (ну, что не разобраться с простыми обывателями то) и т.д. и т.п.

Итого, типичное вштыренное православненькое шавранового и бардового цвета, густо замешанное на эстетсвующем п..ве [ (c) Гоблин ] и типичной российской бытовухе.

"Папа жил как индеец и умер, как индеец, но так и не понял, что он - человек в первую очередь" (с) Дон Хуан.

P.S. Таким буддистам в ближайшем православном приходе самое место! Там их Родина, там истоки их паттернов ума.

----------

Аньезка (25.02.2009), Дондог (05.08.2011), Мошэ (21.03.2011)

----------


## Alert

> недостаток знаний базовых текстов Махаяны


Возможно ли спросить Вас, что конкретно здесь имеется в виду, или это так, для красного словца? Дон Хуан, Гоблин и Суворов конечно большие авторитеты, за них молчу. Ну и в целом, чего стесняться-то да намеками намекать, пишите уже проще и понятней!  :Smilie:

----------

